# New Camera Helps



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

classic om2, nikon fm2 Â£100 ish plus lenses or a modern slr compact digital 10 mega pixel Â£100ish fujifinpix s5000 , bare in mind i am on a tight budget or should i forget about the romance of old 35mm and get a better Â£2-300 compact digital slr olympus? ! i want to do nature and travel some macro of wild life and watches ect.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Stick with digital, film is still being used but mainly by some professional photographers. The stock of film will no doubt dwindle and the manufacturers will eventually stop production. The quality of film is outstanding, however the quality of digital is expanding at an astounding rate, so the price and convenience of digital will always prevail i am afraid to say.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> so the price and convenience of digital will always prevail i am afraid to say.


Yep, I agree totaly...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

jasonm said:


> > so the price and convenience of digital will always prevail i am afraid to say.
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree totaly...


Yet another person in agreement. I suggest you take a look at the Canon Powershot range - You should find the A640 nicely in your budget.


----------

